# TPMS - 433 vs 314?



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

I have a 2017 Cruze LT RS with the 16” factory wheels. In looking up the tpms sensors for future wheel changes, I see that both the 433 and 314 are listed for the 2017 Cruze. How do I know which ones I need, or will the car recognize both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I thought they changed from 315 to 433 partway through 2016 model year.
My May 2016 car and my June 2017 car are both 433.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, '17 should be 433. My '17 Volt is 433.


----------

